# Experience With Custom Cat?



## lucas323 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone have experience with custom cat? I ca not seem to find any real reviews from users. Usually I see posts on Printful, Print Aura etc.

I am interested in them mainly because they offer Hanes Beefy T for $12.23.


----------



## glenco68 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm currently using Custom Cat and still in process of setting up storefront. I ordered two shirts and both were delivered in about 3 days. The quality of the graphic on the black shirt was nice--no complaints. I ordered one of my shirts on the Gildan Irish Green shirt and the printed colors seemed a bit muted. I thought the graphic was too large. That was my doing though; the graphic did match the size on the mockup. There was also a light halo/outline around some of the text. I'm waiting to here back from them about that. I submitted the image as a 300dpi PNG file.

They hardly answer the phone when I call and they are a bit slow to answer emails. Granted I did not call that often or did I send too many emails. I did send one email three times and still no response. about one week total waiting. They also didn't answer my questions as thoroughly as I would have liked. I asked several questions in one email and got a too short response. I'm not a newbie to graphic design and working with printers either.

I'll post again when I learn more.


----------



## RustyBread (Jan 25, 2015)

I have ordered some samples and out of the 2 shirts i ordered 1 print was messed up. They replaced it. The hats I ordered were actually pretty good I was surprised. Their customer service is pretty good they will replace anything if it is bad quality. Their prices are good and they have a big inventory which is nice. I have heard some bad things about them though so I am going to test a few more samples out to see if I want to use them for my store. 

Anyone else have experience with them?


----------

